# Andy Griffith, A Man For All Seasons



## Meanderer (Mar 25, 2021)

Andy Samuel Griffith (June 1, 1926 – July 3, 2012)


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 25, 2021)

Andy Griffith  - Tonight Show 1991​


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 25, 2021)

Andy Griffith "Football Games" on The Ed Sullivan​Andy Griffith "Football Games" on The Ed Sullivan Show on January 10, 1954.


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Mar 25, 2021)

He was brilliant in A Face in the Crowd.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 25, 2021)

_"Mornin' ladies, my goodness don't you look happy. Must be cuttin' somebody up pretty good."_  - Andy Griffith


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## old medic (Mar 25, 2021)

Had the pleasure of meeting him many years ago... he got a set of tires changed and set out there talking with us the whole time...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 25, 2021)

Andy and Barney singing Mayberry Union High​


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 25, 2021)

Andy was such a good actor and comedian and was outstanding in  A Face In The Crowd .


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 26, 2021)

"Griffith was born on June 1, 1926 in Mount Airy, North Carolina, the only child of Carl Lee Griffith and his wife, Geneva (née Nunn)".

"As a baby, Griffith lived with relatives until his parents could afford to buy a home. With neither a crib nor a bed, he slept in dresser drawers for several months. In 1929, when Griffith was three, his father began working as a helper or carpenter and purchased a home in Mount Airy's "blue-collar" south side. Griffith grew up listening to music. By the time he entered school, he was well aware that he was from what many considered the "wrong side of the tracks". 

_"He was a shy student, but once he found a way to make his peers laugh, he began to come out of his shell and come into his own". _


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 26, 2021)

"Here is Andy in front of our famous Pioneer Theater which is still in business today; in fact, it is the oldest family-run theater in the United States".





Griffith with Lee Remick (l) and Patricia Neal (r) on the set of _A Face in the Crowd_ (1957)


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 26, 2021)

_"Andy Griffith played Sir Walter Raleigh for a couple of years; I think it’s kind of funny to think about Sir Walter Raleigh having a Southern accent"!_






"As a student at Mount Airy High School, Griffith cultivated an interest in the arts, and he participated in the school's drama program. A growing love of music, particularly swing, would change his life. Griffith was raised Baptist and looked up to Ed Mickey, a minister at Grace Moravian Church, who led the brass band and taught him to sing and play the trombone. Mickey nurtured Griffith's talent throughout high school until graduation in 1944". 

"Griffith was delighted when he was offered a role in _The Lost Colony_ by Paul Green, a play about Roanoke Island still performed today. He performed as a cast member of the play for several years, playing a variety of roles until he finally landed the role of Sir Walter Raleigh, for whom North Carolina's capital is named".


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 26, 2021)

Andy growing up....


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 26, 2021)

_"Hold on here are you telling me Andy Griffith, Capt Kirk, and dad Brady all in same film as motorcycle outlaws?? Tearing up Mexico no less!! This is Classic"!!!_

Pray For The Wildcats 1974 TV Movie​_



_

_



_

"T_his movie was an attempt by casting agents to give new life to these actors who were stuck in creative ruts regarding their characters"._


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 26, 2021)

"GIRL IN THE EMPTY GRAVE was the third of four TV pilot films for a proposed Andy Griffith detective series. Griffith stars as Abel Marsh, a small-town police chief whose casual demeanors hides a sharp analytical mind and gift for deduction. The plot gets under way when a young girl shows up in town. It happens that the girl is supposed to be dead: in fact, virtually everyone in the community attended her funeral. Who is the girl in the grave--and, more importantly, who was responsible for the murder of the "dead" girl's parents? First telecast September 20, 1977, GIRL IN THE EMPTY GRAVE was followed two months later by THE DEADLY GAME; neither film would yield a weekly series".


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 26, 2021)

Yes, it had words......


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 28, 2021)

_"In what could be perceived as another strange comparison, in a sense Andy and Don were like John Lennon and Paul McCartney: each brilliant on their own, but capable of magic when they came together. “There was no other comic duo like them,” offers Daniel. “They were magical and iconic and definitive. The things they did have aged really well. Even if you compare them to one of the all time greats like Bing Crosby and Bob Hope, I think Andy and Don’s work together works as well 60 years later as any of other great comedy duos. Laurel and Hardy, Abbott and Costello, Martin and Lewis — you name it. In a way, because the show is so huge and has this huge fandom, they’re overlooked as a comedy team. But there’s no doubt that they were greater than the sum of their parts.”




_

_“You know, I was just listening to Paul McCartney on an interview,” he closes, “and he was saying what a freaking magical coincidence that he and John Lennon wound up in the same band. You know, two of the greatest songwriters there are. And with Andy Griffith and Don Knotts, it’s kind of a similar, amazing, wonderful happenstance that they met in New York and became friends and just colossal talents together.”_


----------

